# Changes at Amtrak



## Guest (Feb 1, 2018)

It's been a while since I've traveled Amtrak. I just read in the other forum that Amtrak has made some changes such as the senior fares. What other fairly recent changes have been made?


----------



## pennyk (Feb 1, 2018)

Changes in certain discounts are discussed here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks, Penny.


----------

